# How long did people wait for chromosome results?



## djjim22 (Mar 7, 2014)

Hi everyone, currently waiting for AMH results to see if I can be provisionally accepted on egg sharing programme. Once I have those results back the next step is to go for chromosome bloods etc and I know these can take roughly 4-8 weeks to come back. Just wondering what the average length of time people have had to wait for these results? Then is it just a case of waiting to matched, getting cycles in sync and then starting? (In an ideal, no problems world?!)xx


----------



## olivepuppy (Jun 22, 2012)

Mine took 8 weeks to come back, whole process was about 3.5 months from consultation to matching


----------

